# Pro-Drive Motors (anyone running these)?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are you wanting to duck hunt?


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you wanting to duck hunt?


Just for all around (Flats/Grass etc) thinking it would be a good motor to run/all purpose for the area and inland.
But yes, hunting might be an idea but I usually do that on foot, that too can change.
JB


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Mud motors are to hunting what jet skis are to fishing, that being said pro drove makes a good motor


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

BrownDog said:


> Mud motors are to hunting what jet skis are to fishing, that being said pro drove makes a good motor


Like a camo hunting rig with loud exhaust?  Your prey hears you from miles away


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I do not have one but have a friend with one. Have been on many boat with various mud motors and if I were to get one the Pro Drive would be the one I would get.

ANYTHING you put in salt water is going to require a bit more upkeep.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

In much of TX, the game wardens listen for them and are more likely to write tickets for uprooting sea grass, where prohibited by law.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Matts said:


> In much of TX, the game wardens listen for them and are more likely to write tickets for uprooting sea grass, where prohibited by law.


Something to think about. 
Would have to get some information on that for Florida.
Thanks,


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> I do not have one but have a friend with one. Have been on many boat with various mud motors and if I were to get one the Pro Drive would be the one I would get.
> 
> ANYTHING you put in salt water is going to require a bit more upkeep.


That's good to know and I did just talk to someone who replied on FBook and he runs salt as well as fresh and he does clean it very well due to the salt but hasn't had a problem, yet.
Thanks,


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If you arent sure you need one,you don't.

Surface drives are 4high and long tails 4low
They require soft soupy bottom and do not work over sand or puff mud.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> Like a camo hunting rig with loud exhaust?  Your prey hears you from miles away


Making a sweeping generalization but I see a lot of those mud rigs burning duck loafing areas to see what flushes because they can run through them at speed instead of sitting back and using binoculars. 
Just like burning a shoreline.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I ran a mud motor for 1 duck season and went back to an outboard. No way would I consider one for a fishing boat.


----------

